# New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue



## jntrox (Nov 30, 2009)

New/Old goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires 

My original tires were going to be 7 Years old, so I went around getting price quotes and comparing the different tires. I settled with the "Goodyear G670 RV" tire because it has a built in "UV" protection built into the tires. My local Goodyear Dealer didn't have the tires on hand and had to order them, I went ahead and gave a down payment so they could ordered them, thinking that after all being ordered they would be brand new and just manufactured and made arangement to have them install when they arrived. Guess what Goodyear Tire Co. did, they sold me tires that were allready three (3) years old!! No joke!! I contacted "Goodyear Tire Co." and complained to no avail. They said that the warrenty starts at the time of the sale and that the age of the tire didn't matter! Do you belive that! They would not even disconut their old tires! Sad. "Goodyear Tire Co." really, really let me down, boy what a company. Now I got so called new tires that are allready three (3) years old which means I will have to buy another set in just four (4) years instead of the usual seven (7) years! That really, really sucks. Lesson well learned! Guess which tire I won't be buying next time, Thats right! Now, I will only buy tires when I can see the date of mfg. on them before I purchase them. Don't make the same mistake that I made. Hope this information is usefull to all.    :angry:


----------



## jntrox (Dec 1, 2009)

RE: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue

RE: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue 

I was in error about the age of my Goodyear tires- they were Over Two (2) years old instaed of over Three (3) years old. The date on five tires are (2007) and one is (3107) sorry about the error, but it"s still New/Old tires.

I purchased them on 8/10/09 from "Simple Simon Tire", in Baton Rouge, La


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue

Sorry to here about your tire problems. I also bought new GY G670 tires this passed MAY. I told my tire dealer that I didn't want tires that have been sitting around in a warehouse for years.  And I want 2008 tires SINCE 5/09, to my opinion was to early for 09 tires. I also got a 50.00 rebate per tire on mine from GY. I would go back to your dealer and ask for a receipt showing a date of May 09 and send it in to GY and see if they will offer you a rebate as well . Good luck


----------



## Shorty (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue

My Coopers just came in...I'm the proud pappa of 6 bouncing tires born on the 37th week of this year :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue

hey Shorty how do you feel with Cooper tires? I shopped around and got a lot opinions on RV tires . But I decided to go back with GY


----------



## Shorty (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue

They're in but not mounted yet. Took a while for them to come in. But at least they all have the same 'born on' date. Will get them mounted next week. Have run with Cooper on all family vehicles for years with no problems...
Reason I went with Coopers was not just price...but there are 3 other DPs that friends have (Dutch Star, American Eagle and Tradewinds) and they have had no issues what-so-ever. 
I will let you know how they ride.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Re: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue

GY ALL THE WAY


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2010)

Re: New/Old Goodyear G670 RV Motorhome Tires Issue

Guess I might as well order Guccis for mine Hollis. :laugh:


----------

